# Spin Wing vanes VS. Kurly Vanes?



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi guys, for the past 6 months I have been using spin wings on my Olympic recurve but now I got a new bow and I want all my equipment to match. So I checked on lancaster to see if my vanes came in green (that's the color of my riser and string) but they didn't. However, I found that Kurly vanes came in green. Except they are a little bit more expensive.... So I was wondering, are Kurly vanes any better than Spin Wings? Or are they just as good? I not only am considering them just because they have green but also I shoot outdoors so which vane makes the arrow spin faster and make more stable? I imagine they both are very good but every little bit counts. So which do you world class recurve shooters prefer? Spin Wings or Kurly Vanes?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Just as good. When you become a world class archer, you can start to experiment with drag angle, vane size, stiffness, shape, length, etc., etc.

But if you're not experimenting with those things already, then just get the pretty ones and enjoy shooting. 

John


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

John,

Not in my experience. The color laminate on the Kurly vane tends to compromise adhesion, they tend to be more brittle and they flex differently- and not in a good way. My experience is that Spin Wings are superior in every way except cosmetics. No place on the scorecard for pretty colors.

Every recurve medalist here at the Asian GP used Spinwings today. There may be more durable vanes out there, but since 1984 nothing has proven better- score wise- in the long run. Not yet.

There's a reason top shooters tend to come back to them over time. Lots of shooters using Eli and Gaspros in London are using Spinwings right now. Again.

Richard Carella deserves a lot of credit for inventing the most successful vane in modern history. I know more than a few people you seem to respect who agree.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

I know you didn't ask about these but Eli vanes come in green, but they're more pricey. - John


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

George, I've seen those delaminations of the kurly's you speak of. Actually, it's the primary reason I've never tried them.

Green Elivanes would be my solution, as I enjoy the purple Elivanes I have on my Nano Pro's now. They are very good on those particular arrows, and more durable than spin wings. 

But as George points out, it's tough to argue with success, and at least for now, spin wings still enjoy quite the following by world class archers. 

It will be interesting to see what kind of luck Jake has with the new AAE vanes. I'm in no hurry to give up my Elivanes, but I'll shoot the AAE's just as quick if they get the job done...

If I did this for a living, I'd probably have 6-10 dozen arrows all set up with different fletchings all the time, and I'd shoot them all out of every setup to find the best grouping combination at the distance I needed it. Different color and drag angle and sizes of spin wings, some fletched with Elivanes, some with AAE plastic vanes, etc... To me, that's the only way a person can really know for sure...

The only problem I have with blind loyalty to spin wings is that when every top archer on the field is using them, then of COURSE the archers on the podium will have used spin wings. It's not a very fair test. Now, if the objective testing that I mention above has already taken place, and the conclusion for every single top archer in that event was the same, then so be it. But I really wonder if that ever happens. Especially in parts of Asia where there can be so much reluctance to change. Who was telling me that most Koreans are still shooting original Fast Flight strings because they just don't want to experiment with anything new? If that's true, then I'm sure the same logic is being applied to fletchings...

I imagine selecting fletchings is kinda like selecting the right pellet for your airgun or bullet for a target rifle. Much more critical than most people would ever imagine, and also, much harder to predict an outcome than anyone would ever imagine. Sometimes, the pellet or bullet you least expect, gives you the best groups. And when it's the cheap one, it's even harder to believe! ha, ha.

John


----------



## Darth Tom (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't rate the Kurly Vanes at all, IMO the quality is nowhere near that of the Spin-Wings. Limbwalker is correct to say that the angle, size etc will make no difference (as a 1300+ recurve shooter I didn't gain any performance benefits with this), but I found the Kurly Vanes to be brittle to the point that I had to change vanes every session, where normally I might refletch one or two arrows a season (if that!). 

My recommendation is the Spin-Wing as that's what I've tried and tested over 12 years, but I also wouldn't ignore the good words spoken about GasPro and Eli vanes. 

If you desperately want green I would suggest green wraps with black vanes - Custommadewraps in Holland are my favourite (fluo red FTW) but there are plenty of others out there.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

John,

Pellet choice can vary from barrel to barrel much less gun to gun. I imagine Jim Coombs will chime in soon on that matter, but suffice it to say Spin Wings are as close to a universal solution as we have ever had in our sport.

The only consistently high performance shooters I know who use something else are well paid to use those alternatives. Mark my words well, eventually even they will go back.


----------



## Darth Tom (Jan 21, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Kinda like selecting the right pellet for your airgun. Much more critical than most people would ever imagine.


I met one of the technical support guys for one of the national Biathlon teams recently, and I was amazed at how critical the propellant in their bullets is, and how it changes with temperature. A bullet that always hits 10s at 0C might have a 20, 30cm spread at -15C. Amazing - at least we don't have that problem!

Though on a lighter note, I once shot with a longbow archer who was grouping pretty well. One end he just wasn't releasing quite so well and his arrows were spread all over the boss.

"Look at that!" he said with disgust, "the air pressure's changed!"


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> but suffice it to say Spin Wings are as close to a universal solution as we have ever had in our sport.


That's where the data would point at the moment... Not going to argue that one at all.

I really enjoy seeing some of the top shooters shoot the indoor scores they do with skinny carbons and spin wings. It's just amazing to me that such a small, light, flexible fletching can stabilize an arrow so quickly. Being the wildlife guy I am, I tend to think that God got it right with feathers over many millenia of "testing" and there is no better flight steering apparatus available for indoor arrows, but time and time again I'm forced to question that idea. 

If I had the time, and my arm would hold up to the shooting, I'd just simply geek out on group testing vanes. I think it would be a fascinating, and very enjoyable exercise.

John


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

While that might be fun, the truth is much better shooters than either of us have ever been have pretty much settled that with their own exhaustive tests.

One would have to be very mentally tough indeed to assert otherwise


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

>--gt--> said:


> While that might be fun, the truth is much better shooters than either of us have ever been have pretty much settled that with their own exhaustive tests.
> 
> One would have to be very mentally tough indeed to assert otherwise


Yea, I know. Very true. But *I* want to do it too! ha, ha. If for no other reason than to simply confirm what those other shooters have found. You know how it goes. See it with your own eyes, feel it with your own hands, write it down on your own scorecard... LOL.

Hell, I'd just like to be able to shoot that much some days. And that would be a handy excuse for the wife... 

"I'll be right in hon, just as soon as I get through shooting 6 ends each with all 8 of these different fletching combinations...!" LOL. 

I can see her rolling her eyes already.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

One wonders what would have happened had God chosen to let small dinosaurs sprout Mylar from their vestigial wings


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

What's interesting to me though, is when you look at the structure and composition of a bird's feather, and consider the properties and design, it's almost as if God DID allow exactly that to happen - sprouting a type of mylar - from their wings... I mean, it's not exactly skin! ha, ha.

What I want are SILENT mylar vanes. You know, like an owl's feathers. So that the gold can't hear the arrow coming in time to duck out of the way.


----------



## Blades (Jun 25, 2012)

I have been debating the same thing, as i need to fletch up a new set of outdoor arrows. For durability, I think I have settled on the AAE Plastifletch Max Vane. $14 for 100 vanes? yes please. I am still considering the spin wings though... anyone want to convince me why I need them?


----------



## Poldi (Mar 3, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> it's almost as if God DID allow exactly that to happen - sprouting a type of mylar - from their wings...


haha!
that's no "god-thing" that's just called "evolution"


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Blades said:


> I have been debating the same thing, as i need to fletch up a new set of outdoor arrows. For durability, I think I have settled on the AAE Plastifletch Max Vane. $14 for 100 vanes? yes please. I am still considering the spin wings though... anyone want to convince me why I need them?


Shooting #34 pound limbs, you'll likely need all the help you can get reaching 90m. If you can easily make distance, you probably will not realize a huge difference until your scores are over 1200, or so.


----------



## tracyhomerpeck (Feb 1, 2013)

Why does Reo W. not use Kurly vanes on his outdood set upis there no need with compounds.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

you can always do white spin wings. White goes with any color combo, especially green.


Chris


----------



## Poldi (Mar 3, 2012)

you can wait some days until the AAE wav vanes are in stock in the stores.
they come in green and if there will maybe no big advantage for intermediate archers comparing to spin wings, there will also be no disadvantage hopefully


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

I know a fella that did a test (with a wheelie bow) between 5" feathers and SpinWings. He would deliberately execute a bad shot (flinch or what have you) and at different ranges to find out how much steer the vanes/feathers had. Spin Wings won every time, 1.75" ones I think would straighten out a 2712 with 300gr tips in just over an arrows length out of the bow. Would take twice that distance with feathers. Pretty awesome.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Poldi said:


> haha!
> that's no "god-thing" that's just called "evolution"


They aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## fader (May 17, 2010)

tracyhomerpeck said:


> Why does Reo W. not use Kurly vanes on his outdood set upis there no need with compounds.


Unless he uses a drop away rest I'm thinking he might have clearance problems using spinnies or kurlys.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks guys. Think I'm gonna stick with Spin Wings and get white this time.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone else using GasPro vanes? Recently bought a couple of bags and fletched a dozen shafts with them I like what they are doing so far. Easy to put on and are holding up well with numerous arrow impacts. Nice to have different profiles and stiffness to choose from. I emailed GasPro before the purchase and received a quick concise answer within the day regarding choices and rh/lh orientation for a left hand shooter. Have yet to try them at distance with two feet of snow still on the ground though ;^)


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Easy to put on and are holding up well with numerous arrow impacts. Nice to have different profiles and stiffness to choose from.


Two of the same reasons I like Elivanes.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

I did a test a few years back while shooting indoors for 6 months. Kurly vanes vs yellow spin wings. I shot alternate sessions with each vane and at the end of the six months I looked at the condition of vanes the I had no shoot throughs during this time and the Kurly vanes where in good condition and not much damage, The spin wings had been repaired a few times and were showing signs of wear and creased.

The answer as to which was best for me was easy and simple 

I when for the spin wings because the only reason they were getting damaged was because of the tight groups I was getting!! also I managed to acheive a PB on the second time of shooting that took me 2 years to break.

The Kurly vanes looked good because they just did not group as well and I never managed a PB with they during that season.

Spin wings for me and I'm not planning on changing any time soon.


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

Again I seem to be the only dude on the planet who has no problem with kurly vanes.


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

spangler said:


> Again I seem to be the only dude on the planet who has no problem with kurly vanes.


Andrew - red holo curly vanes took a bronze in Beijing Paralympics...


----------

